

The webOS 99% Solution And More - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/02/04/the-webos-99-solution-and-more/

======
randall
I think the author didn't think this through all the way. WebOS needs to have
99% of videos, but needs "The ability to play Divx/xviD AVI video of the kind
shared on the Internet"? Sorry, I don't buy that at all. It NEEDS to play
H.264 and YouTube. It's not competing against Archos, it's competing against
the iPhone and Android.

I think there are some valid points, but this waffles between what "Mike Cane"
wants, and what the device actually needs to succeed broadly.

